# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  حقول الورد الهولنديه أجمل الحقول وأروعها

## هدوء عاصف

*حقول الورد الهولنديه أجمل الحقول وأروعها* 




*تعتبر هولندا اكبر مصدر للورد بأشكالها واصنافها وانواعها..وهذه الصور  لحقول الورود في هولندا في قمة في الروعه والابداع أتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم*
*
*
*
*
*
*
**

**

**

**

**

**

**

----------


## احمد امين

*والله كأنها لوحه فنيه
مشكور*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

**

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله وسبحانك ما أعظم شأنك الورد نعمة من الله*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مش عارفة كانك ناوي تزرو كل بلد نزلت عنا حلوة كتير والله :upset2:

----------


## دموع الغصون

سبحان الله لوحات صنعها الخالق 
رائع جداً كنو بساط الورد بجد نيالهم 
هدوء عاصف ..  دمت ودام مداد عطائك

----------

